# Train vs. Tornado



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, RailRide.  I've been watching train videos all day.

A tornado chases this train, and the engineer decides to move it as far out of the way as he can.

What happens if a train goes through a tornado?  This happens.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 29, 2009)

meh... needs moar cowbell >.>


----------

